# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Momo no Saru edge

## AaronThomas

Hey all... just got the Momo No Saru and love it... Just wondering because ive never seen this on any off my other blades.... but on the Ha side of the sword just above the habaki the blade is blunt for about 3 inches and slowly tapers into the edge.  Has anybody else seen this before?

----------


## Mat Rous

> Hey all... just got the Momo No Saru and love it... Just wondering because ive never seen this on any off my other blades.... but on the Ha side of the sword just above the habaki the blade is blunt for about 3 inches and slowly tapers into the edge.  Has anybody else seen this before?


That's how they should be sharpened historically, they were blunt at that point.

----------


## Tsugio Kawakami

> That's how they should be sharpened historically, they were blunt at that point.


To help keep the hamachi intact through many polishes, right?

----------


## AaronThomas

I like it!  Great sword!

----------


## Mat Rous

> To help keep the hamachi intact through many polishes, right?


That is what I have read.

----------

